
The Great Fish Market Migration of 2018 - ValentineC
http://www.spoon-tamago.com/2018/10/08/the-great-fish-market-migration-of-2018/
======
andrenotgiant
Here are more photos of the new market:
[https://www.straitstimes.com/multimedia/photos/in-
pictures-t...](https://www.straitstimes.com/multimedia/photos/in-pictures-
tokyos-tsukiji-market-relocates)

Reminds me of when Hong Kong's crazy dangerous Kai Tak airport closed and in
one night they drove everything to the new airport
[https://www.checkerboardhill.com/2016/12/closure-of-kai-
tak-...](https://www.checkerboardhill.com/2016/12/closure-of-kai-tak-airport-
transfer-to-chek-lap-kok/)

~~~
CaptainZapp
Landing in Kai Tak was immense fun (probably not if flying scares you
shitless).

If the plane would have been a little slower you could have checked out what's
on TV in the living rooms of the high rises during touch-down.

Crazy dangerous is a bit of an exaggeration[1]. That said: Due to the layout
(the runway running directly into the harbour) and it's location in the middle
of the city it was a challenging airport for pilots to operate.

Additional specific training was required for pilots to take off and land in
Kai Tak.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kai_Tak_Airport#Incidents_and_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kai_Tak_Airport#Incidents_and_accidents)

EDIT : Clarification

------
Isamu
(from Toyosu wikipedia page)

> In 1937, the area of Toyosu was created on reclaimed land.

> Toyosu was chosen in 2001 by former Governor of Tokyo Shintarō Ishihara for
> relocating Tsukiji fish market, but there was a longstanding controversy
> over this plan due to the toxic contamination of the chosen relocation area.
> The move to Toyosu Market was planned to have taken place in November 2016,
> in preparation for the 2020 Summer Olympics in Tokyo. Part of the plan was
> to retain a retail market, roughly a quarter of the current operation, in
> Tsukiji.

> On 31 August 2016, the Tsukiji fish market move was indefinitely postponed.
> The Tsukiji fish market was caught in a controversy with the shop owners
> surrounding the former fish market rioting as they would lose their job if
> the fish market transfers its location.

> Opening of the fish market was subsequently rescheduled for 11 October 2018
> despite concerns about pollution.

~~~
tokyodude
my understanding of the pollution issue is that the same or worse was found
and the old market.

------
GolDDranks
Just yesterday I headed to a local (I live in Tokyo) sushi restaurant that has
an "everything's at half price" price day once in a month. Turns out they had
to cancel the event this time because they didn't have enough ingredients. A
bummer, but on the other hand I was slightly amused that this migration event
had an impact to my life too.

~~~
akx
I heard this exact same story from a certain someone on a certain Slack the
other day. :)

------
twic
London's fish market, Billingsgate, moved from its historic site to new digs
in 1982. I couldn't find any footage as remotely as interesting, though:

[https://www.facebook.com/BBCArchive/videos/1982-newsround-
bi...](https://www.facebook.com/BBCArchive/videos/1982-newsround-
billingsgate/511116979261337/)

------
elvinyung
Oh dang, I didn't realize it was happening this soon. I'm visiting Japan next
week and I thought I would have at least a few more days to visit old Tsukiji
again.

~~~
ekianjo
I visited Tsukiji just a few years ago and it was extremely overrated. Just
messy, busy, and the sushi you could eat there was no better than what you
could get in nice sushi restaurants. Japanese themselves dont understand why
foreigners go there.

~~~
ericd
I don't know, I'd never seen a whole tuna being carved up before that, let
alone by someone that skillful.

~~~
Symbiote
If the Japanese / world continues overfishing them, you might never see it.

------
grillvogel
it seems really dumb to me that they are destroying a cultural landmark just
for Olympics that no one will remember or care about a few years after the
fact

~~~
T4NG
It's likely the area could also be used for new housing projects after the
event. I do agree that it seems ridiculous to move the cultural landmark as it
also displaces local restaurants and businesses.

~~~
pochamago
I believe it's slated to be a parking lot

~~~
CaptainZapp
I don't think so.

Tsukiji is basically in Ginza (or very close), which is some of the most
expensive reasl estate in the world.

A parking high-rise, maybe?

